# Low Floor vs High Floor



## Izzy77 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi, I am moving to Dubai in 3 months and i am looking on sites like Dubizzle for apartments. My husband and I are looking for a (minimum) 2 bedroom apartment in the Marina with Marina view. We are looking to spend between 120k and 150k AED p.a. Is there any recommendation anyone can make on what are supposedly the better buildings? I mean in views, materials and facilities. Also we are wondering about low floor vs high floor and what would be the benefit of one or the other?

Any tips and/or advise would be much appreciated as it is hard to get a real "feel" for the apartments from behind my laptop .

Thanks!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I lived on the top floor of an apartment building there and the view was great, but I wasn't as high as the Marina buildings because I was in The Greens.

My actual recommendation would be to find out who else lives on the floor. When kids are there they can yell a bit and the hall areas tend to echo because of the concrete and tile, but also consider the comings and goings of the neighbors with doors slamming too. Let the agent do the dirty work for you by finding out who else lives on that floor.

Also ask the guys at the desk if there have been any problems in the buildings. In the Bahar 2 building in the Marina a few years ago they had to clear out 15 floors because of flooding from faulty pipes. Then there are the fire alarms and the frequency. Consider your parking spot too.

Hope things work out for you.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I live in the Marina and on a high floor. The views are awesome an I enjoy it. The only downside are the stairs. It is hard walking up/down 20+ flights of stairs when the fire alarm goes off or if you are trying to get to/from work or a day out and the elevators are all occupied and all that is left is the stairs. 

The pluses on the high floor are that you don't hear the traffic as much as the lower floors. Also, if you live above or around restaurants, the aroma of various foods doesn't linger into your home and stay in your curtains, couches, etc. Also, high floors usually means no bugs. I doubt if I will see ants if I leave sweets out. 

Good Luck.


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

my advice is dont live on the 1st floor, if there are any sewerage/water pipe problems in the building, the bottom floor will get it worse than anyone...im talking from experience lol...i live in a villa now....soooo much less hassle. good luck


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Part of my apartment selection checklist is to find an apartment 
1) on the topmost floor (no noise,hammering, drilling from floors above or the noisy movement of heavy furniture. It also helps in avoiding the aroma of higher floors cooking that tends to circulate through your a/c ducts etc)
2) an apartment at the extreme ends of the building corridor (that way you do not get the occasional or frequent noise of people, their guests and a thousand children noisily pass by your apartment)

Keep your eye open for any telltale signs of bad or uncivilized neighbours. I recall an arab family that would allow their kids to mess up corridor by throwing pastry or food that they've had enough off.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

keyser said:


> my advice is dont live on the 1st floor, if there are any sewerage/water pipe problems in the building, the bottom floor will get it worse than anyone...im talking from experience lol...i live in a villa now....soooo much less hassle. good luck


I made this mistake also, first floor = nasty surprise when you return from work  I also found that you couldnt use your balcony on the lower floors due to constant dust/sand covering the balcony furniture


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

High is generally best but when you get above about 20 floors the views aren't as good IMO. Friends have a place on the 44th floor of a tower in the Marina and the view isn't as good as the 14th floor place I used to have there. From 44 it seems more like you are looking down from a plane.


----------

